# 04/06/03



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some Ooooold Scool pictures...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

great pics.. that water is superb.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Beauts


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

First class pics of a first class fh mate








how about an old pic and new pic side by side :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam he was actually that small


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice FH.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> great pics.. that water is superb.
> [snapback]807567[/snapback]​


Thanks! Fluval 404 + Aquaclear 500 on a 55 Gal











yorkshire said:


> First class pics of a first class fh mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yea, Im going to try do one of those in Photoshop.



Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam he was actually that small
> [snapback]808838[/snapback]​










Small, Pale and UGLY!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Excellent pics there.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wered all that fukn yellow come from


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> wered all that fukn yellow come from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's fascinating, really speaks to raising what all the FH snobs call "low grade" flowerhorns. You never know what you'll get!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice gordeez!!!
What a transformation, no yellow, to lots of yellow.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't mean to be nosey, but how much did a fish like that cost when you first got him?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Dangggg! Brujo looks terrible when he's young







....compared what he is now. great job on him bro





















and yes, high quality pics too







.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anything unusual in his conditions or food?
Hate to admit it but FH can be quite interesting
because of things like this. He turned out to
be quite a fish!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> I don't mean to be nosey, but how much did a fish like that cost when you first got him?
> [snapback]812437[/snapback]​


$4.99 :laugh:



yonam said:


> Dangggg! Brujo looks terrible when he's young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nod:



acestro said:


> Anything unusual in his conditions or food?
> Hate to admit it but FH can be quite interesting
> because of things like this. He turned out to
> be quite a fish!
> [snapback]812504[/snapback]​


wardley pellets, as his min diet.
Water changes ONCE a MONTH!








f*ck hat twice a week crap....but he lots filteratio
55 l. with an aqua clear 500 AND a fluval 404
Not too shabby or a 55, Right?


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

nice color on that fish


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice fish


----------

